# Adoption cards, presents, first Father's Day etc



## Pumpkin mummy (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi 

I am an adopted mum, but who also has lots of friends with adopted children.

Who else finds it hard to buy presents/cards for adopting children? And keepsakes that are not naff?

What would you like to buy / give / opportunity to fellow adopters?


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

******** has some fabulous shops for handmade gifts and keepsakes and cards that can be personalised for most occasions. Tinysilver, Ellis & pip do lovely personalised jewellery and flutterby-butterfly, by Charlie's hand,  floppsie moppsie, the crafty giraffe, peaches and chilli, jo roper art, chezs handmade customs do paper cuts, pictures, wooden keepsakes and the like.  I'd love to get something from one of those shops as a present when ( ) everything goes through for us


----------



## HannahLou (May 22, 2011)

My friend got me a lovely picture off 'etsy', which has LO's birthday, the date she was placed and the date of 'she became ours forever'  x


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

I had a teddy made for our son using all the clothes he wore during introductions. It also has a patch on his foot with his name and the date he came home forever.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Macgyver said:


> I had a teddy made for our son using all the clothes he wore during introductions. It also has a patch on his foot with his name and the date he came home forever.


That is the most lovely idea. Where did you get it done?


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi wyxie


I had it made by a friend, she does them as a hobby. If you would like me to pm you her contact details let me know. I have asked her if it's ok to pass her details on. And she is more than happy.
 
I was surprised how large he turned out to be. I have put his pic as my profile pic as it's to large to do as an attachment.


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Macgyver what a lovely idea, I love the teddy too xx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Belliboo and wyxie I have sent you a pm with her details xx


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Macgyver that really is a great idea and having a picture of it to keep too. I think having a patchwork blanket of their clothes, blankets, their teddies clothes and the parents too would be lovely.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Mac can you pm me please aswell xx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

I have sent you a pm flash xx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks macgyver, think your friend needs to set a little business up xx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

You are a star xx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## time2bmum (May 26, 2014)

Morning ladies

I hooked up with a lady on ******* and she is launching a shop in September for adoption gifts, etc. She's lovely and you can get a discount if you complete a little survey.

http://www.loveintheclouds.co.uk/

/links


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

We had a soft-doll made to look like her but dressed as Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz, as that was one of her favourite films. It stands around 18" high. This also came from a ******** based business - http://www.sewchildlike.co.uk/ If you mention adoption she can speed up the waiting list too 

Cards you can get from Funky Pigeon and other online stores like the aptly named http://www.adoptiongreetingcards.co.uk/

AdoptionUK sell a few things too http://www.adoptionuk.org/shop#sthash.Sm3zjiaA.dpbs

/links


----------

